# Wyandotte and Welsumer sexing



## Alexandra

Hello,
someone has taken a sharp look at us six cuties,  and is very willing to give us a new home.

But our might-be-mother is not sure about our gender and breed, also our present owner told her, that we are a mixed breed (Welsumer and Wyandotte, chick 1 and 2), and that the rest of us should be Wyandottes also (Blue Laced Red).

We six little cuties are very willing to be taken with her, but she is getting a little on our nerves, because she is not willing to take too many roos with her, and she also wanted to know if you might give a tip if we will be black, or blue or splash. 
We are quite young and not sure, what we are (1 week old the first two chicks).

So PLEEEEESE help us. 

So here we are. We have given our best to stand still. If you think we are looking worse, it is not our fault.


----------



## rosco47

no help here but i have to say those are some good lookin' chicks! i'm sure someone will be along soon...


----------



## seminole wind

My guess is that 1 2 3 are female and 6 is a male.


----------



## Fiere

Cute chicks!
Unfortunately it is very hard to sex at this age with non-auto sexing breeds. From what I can see 4 & 5 could be a dark blue. You have no splash.


----------



## Alaskan

If the crosses follow Welsummer sexing then 1 is a girl (has eye liner) and 2 is a boy (no strong eye liner). 
As to the rest... No idea as to sex... Clearly none are splash.

Super cute though!


----------



## Alexandra

Thank you for your kind words! 
Yes, they are extremely cute. 

I watched them some time, cause i have read that you might get a hint of the sex because males should act more maleish. 

@seminolewind: Why do you think that #6 is a male? It is the smalest chick, and so shy. 

@Alaskan: Are you sure? I have read that if you have a mixed breed it is not possible to sex them looking at the eyeliner.


----------



## Alaskan

Nope... Not sure, because you are correct.. Since they are mixed, that could mix up the sexing.


With single combs you can often guess sex at a couple weeks of age (but NOT always) but with the Wyandotte rose combs I am always at a loss until about a month or two when the males start to get super red combs and the girls still have pale combs.


----------



## Fiere

Single combs I find are the "tricky" ones. The earliest males are so obviously males, then you get some obvious hens, then a whole whack you're not sure of for months (usually also males). I like pea combs, you can sex them at hatch. Cushion combs are the worst!

Males tend to act more male-ish but they're also usually friendlier than their sisters at a young age. So do t discount the standoffish ones as being aloof and cocky. I find you can tell the by he walk fairly early on, too. Though not this early on.


----------



## Alexandra

My update: i have three girls and three boys. Number six is a cutie one, with a greenish touch on her feathers. 
Number 1,2 and 5 are boys. I recognized this quite early. The Welsummer Mixes are quite unfriendly from week 2-3 on.


----------



## Alaskan

Wow, thanks for the update.

Totally wild that 1 is a boy.


----------

